# MUA Business Cards



## Cingels (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi! I am trying to create business cards for my Freelance MUA business.  
 Any pointers?
 I want something that us unique and will stand out (thinking a round card instead of rectangle? but will that just be dumb??) but isnt TOO over the top that it will scare away any more conservative ppl.
 My cards will be aimed towards salons,Bridal,Prom,etc etc.
 Any tips? thanks!!


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't do a round card; I don't think people will be inclined to keep it.  Additionally, anything other than flat 3.5" x 2" cards are ridiculously expensive.  Your best bet is to go for a clean, professional design and just spend extra money on using specialty colors (I like pinks, greens, teals, oranges, and purples for creative cards instead of just primary colors).


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 15, 2006)

a friend of mine found a website that made business cards and offered a ton of designs.  she did the usual size business card, and in the background was a very light picture of a very made-up eye.  in dark lighting it was barely noticeable, but it stood out when in natural light.  she just had all of her info on it, and she got a lot of calls and compliments.


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you already know what you're going to put on the card exactly?  That's what I'm struggling with. . .figuring out exactly what to put.  It'd be helpful if you could share some of your ideas for that.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 16, 2006)

IMO brighter colored cards stick out, like have the actual card/cardstock be a brighter color they will be more inclined to remember it and you that way. Also if they have  is a stack or lots of diff.  normal white buisness cards kept for estimates,choices etc. your brighter/different colored will more likely jump out at them before any of the others. It doesnt have to be lime green or neon pink but any solid color. Just my 2cents!


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 16, 2006)

Business Cards 101 has a few tips and suggestions on how to get started.  This is really useful in terms of what works and doesn't.

As far as designs are concerned, I found some cosmetic business cards on the web. The placement of text and play off color might give you some ideas for your card.  Don't be afraid to have two different versions to hand out either.  
Mary K 
Full Color Template 
Modules One 

Personally, I recommend two sided business cards; image(s) of your choice on the front, information on the back.  In fact, its the type of card I use.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 16, 2006)

another fun thing to think about are business card sized (and shaped) CDs, I'm not sure how much they cost, but when I looked into them a while back they weren't totally ridiculous, and ON the CD, you could have a portfolio of images of your work


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there! Here is a website i found for designing business cards... you should check it out.  http://gotprint.net/gotprint/welcome.do   go to opton 2# Design Business cards Online. Aslo here is the link to take you straight to the beauty templates http://gotprint.net/gotprint/browseC...=1145309151393

I love to play around on there you can customise your card in anyway and play around with it. You are allowed to save as many cards as you want  (you are given a free account if you wish to save your design) and they are stored for 6 months even if you dont plan to purchase.  There pricing is also more than reasonable, they charge $8.85 for 250 quantity (full gloss colour) including shipping.

~VD


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 17, 2006)

This is the business card that i use and designed on there (i had the background picture slightly blurred though so that the text stands out more, you can do this by usuing the effects option)

~VD


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 
_This is the business card that i use and designed on there (i had the background picture slightly blurred though so that the text stands out more, you can do this by usuing the effects option)

~VD_

 
This Is Freakin Hot I Am Going To Check Out The Link You Provided!


----------



## bellamia (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey ViviDiva

Love your card

Here is mine I got it cheap at www.overnightprints.com well I hope I did- LOL


----------



## aeni (Jun 24, 2006)

My boyfriend is a graphic artist and did my cards for me.  He says the best thing to buy are post card sizes as you can put more images and information on there.  I personally think it's a good idea - but more expensive.  You gotta spend money to make money though sometimes.

And yeah, specialty shapes are great too, but cost A LOT MORE.  I was going to use a folded card in the shape of an eye shadow but it had some issues (size, cost, font size).


----------



## stacey (Jun 24, 2006)

This isn't my MUA Business Card but my work business card. I made this on OverNightPrints.com and I'm really happy with it. I got the glossy option with the rounded corners and, IMO, it makes it more professional and elegant. I was actually thinking of another business card that folds over so when you open it up it's a pop-up picture of me, though I don't know how expensive that would get. Anyway, here it is:

*FRONT*





*BACK*


----------



## DebbieSims (Oct 8, 2009)

A good place to go is www.PrintsMadeEasy.com they specialize in business cards and they are a great value!


----------



## laceface (Oct 8, 2009)

I got a really cool funky design from Vista Print. I loved it and it was really inexpensive. While I love seeing something unique, stay with the rectangular design. It's so annoying when I've received business cards that just don't fit right in my wallet. 

Also, I highly recommend paying the extra fee to have them glossy. Glossy looks so much more professional than a matte business card does. I had to reorder because I was so disappointed with the matte.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_I got a really cool funky design from Vista Print. I loved it and it was really inexpensive. While I love seeing something unique, stay with the rectangular design. It's so annoying when I've received business cards that just don't fit right in my wallet. 

Also, I highly recommend paying the extra fee to have them glossy. Glossy looks so much more professional than a matte business card does. I had to reorder because I was so disappointed with the matte._

 
Thank you for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be ordering mine from Vista Print too and was going to order the matte. Will keep this in mind when I put my order through!


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_Also, I highly recommend paying the extra fee to have them glossy. Glossy looks so much more professional than a matte business card does. I had to reorder because I was so disappointed with the matte._

 
I disagree - my business cards are matte and I love them.  It's a very clean, classic look and I have been given lots of compliments.  All depends on the style you're after.

Also, if you're going for any kind of lamination only get it on the front, so you can still write on the back (makeup shades, appointment times etc).


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_I disagree - my business cards are matte and I love them. It's a very clean, classic look and I have been given lots of compliments. All depends on the style you're after.

Also, if you're going for any kind of lamination only get it on the front, so you can still write on the back (makeup shades, appointment times etc)._

 
hmmm good point too


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 8, 2009)

Question:
Would making a funky name for your business seem too much? I am still in the process of kit building, but I also want business cards on hand now, rather than wait later.
 Since this is a creative business, would that even matter?
I was thinking of keeping it simple and using my middle name which is Blaze ( yea seriously, it's weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 8, 2009)

Great name! I know of lots of makeup artists that use a business name rather than their own name and I don't think it makes a difference. Personal preference IMO.


----------



## Celly (Nov 12, 2009)

here is my card the front and back. It is on glassy paper. I used Gotprint.com to print them a friend of mine designed the card for me.


----------



## CherryAcid (Dec 14, 2009)

I got my cards from vista print, i always get lots of compliments on it


----------



## Vlcatko (Dec 14, 2009)

I am not a makeup artist but I can tell you what business cards I like AND keep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that anything else than regular 3.5" x 2" cards is a good idea - people want their cards neat and organized IMO. You could go for rounded corners (one rounded corner with others left square could be nice) or even punched or embossed designs but if I were you I would stick with the standard dimensions.

Colorwise, I would choose either something classy (white, offwhite, cream) or reasonably colorful (nothing too "showy"). I think it depends on your target group of customers (maybe it wouldn't be bad to have two sets of cards - one classy and one more edgy)...

As someone already mentioned, it is nice to have at least some space (for example the other side of the card) for writing additional info, new contacts and so on on the card. 

If you would like to have some pictures/photos on your card, please please do not overlay them with text - it is not very nice visually nor technically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally think that lineart is more suitable for business cards than any photos or other realistic pictures...

On the idea of CD-like cards... neat idea but unusable in broader perpective - think netbooks (usually do not have any mechanic at all), laptops (have only a kind of "slot" which does not work with irregular CDs) and computers which mechanics do not allow for insertion of these card CDs (in 10 years I had 1 - ONE - computer capable of working with these "nifty" CDs) - including a www address on your business card does a better job, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well that's about all I can recall about my favorite business cards right now, I hope it is at least of some help


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 16, 2010)

This is just one of my business cards. i have another thats very basic but i wanted something that was going to really show who i am .literally. lol


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_I got my cards from vista print, i always get lots of compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
These were the ones I was going to order, but I decided to do a clean black and white card with my name. I'll post pics later. I figured my fancy can come when I do my comp cards.


----------



## midwesternfront (Aug 10, 2010)

When you go with glossy, so you lose any of the quality / clarity of the image?


----------



## Rita Baumann (Aug 14, 2010)

I want to chime in on this one.

Part of my business is branding other businesses.   Your logo or logotype should represent your style.  If you do classic faces, use a classic design.  If your makeup is edgier, make an edgier logo.  I don't recommend using a photo - because it may pigeonhole you too much.  There is not room on a business card to show a variety of different looks.

Your logo/branding should be unified across your blog/website, letterhead, contracts, business cards, flyers or any other item you have printed.  Your email address should be [email protected] or similar.  It's much more professional than the yahoo address you made after college.


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2010)

i think cards for any industry that include pictures or clipart of any kind are highly corny. Stick with a logo and text.

also, matte cards can be very sophisticated when done right. glossy cards to me also appear cheesy, but thats my opinion.

on a side note, i think it's funny how a couple of you girls covered up the phone number on your business card, when you're handing it to random strangers and probably have it listed on your website.

rita gives good advice


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 29, 2010)

Ooops. I just ordered Black Glossy cards. I did it though because I don't like the texture/feeling of matte cards.


----------



## CharlieMUA (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## pinkvanilla (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks gorgeous Charlie 

  	I've also used a photo on mine (should really upload a pic of them!) and I tend to disagree about not using a photo of work youy've done. I really enjoy seeing a snippet of an MUAs work on their business card. Not sure why, I guess it's just personal preference.


----------

